# You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell...CLOSED



## 2Sticks

I've had alot of requests for Love Spell. This one is very nice, it has been curing for a while now and in Goat Milk it had no acceleration, remained barely off white and comes through strong.

Love Spell [V.S. Type].......$16.50 lb or $16.00lb for 5lb jug.

Next, for your soaping pleasure....here it is again....Black Raspberry Vanilla. May I suggest you don't miss out on this one, it might not come around again soon and this one flies off the shelf in soap and lotion! Some of you who ordered 5lbs last time have contacted me to say you're almost out ( it goes fast!) and can we repeat this one? Sure we can! Priced like before...

Black Raspberry Vanilla....$14.50 lb or $14.00lb for 5lb jug.

This one's a PROVEN winner, all it takes is one whiff of BRV in your soap or lotion and they buy it.

These are both 35lb minimums. The sale will close as soon as the minimum is met. I want to offer these while I'm waiting for the samples (Honey L'Occitane, Monkey Farts...blush, Pink Sugar, Blue Sugar, Hot Apple Pie & more) to arrive from the company I've just been accepted to purchase from.

OK, it's up to you now, this should keep you busy while we wait.

Tamera
(Can we please call the Monkey FO by a different name? Ya'll know I embarrass easy and having to say that might make me "catch the vapors"...That's Southern for "make me faint" :rofl


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

when are you billing for these? I need multiples of each.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Anita, 
As soon as we meet the minimums. I'm hopeing we can meet the minimums in about a week. I can leave it open longer if everyone needs some time, just don't want to take too long and make everyone wait if they need it.


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Thanks Tamera, I will have to see what the week brings in before I order but I do want at least one pound of each. These really sell well for me, so hopefully I can do more. I am needing a black sandalwood scent also. I got my last one from Denise at Full Moon Herbs a few years ago. It was strong as heck and I hated it but it blended really well and I made a soap called "Gypsy Magic" with it that sold like crazy....people would stand on their heads for it! I will have to look up the recipe, but was wondering if you had used it and could possibly get it?

update:
The Gypsy Magic soap I did was a blend of black sandalwood (which accelerated on it's own), cedarwood Himalayan, orange and patchouli. I didn't write it down but I probably used equal parts of each scent.


----------



## CindyB59

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

As a buyer - I don't make my own - I can attest to the BRV. It is YUMMY! I'll be buying some for gifts.

Thanks again Tamera - Appreciate all you did for me.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

No problem Cindy, it wasn't much.

The BRV is yummy isn't it!!!! I just knew you'd like it :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Do you have a sniffy of the BRV you can send me? I love the one from AHRE and would like to compare the two.


----------



## eam

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Tamera - please put me down for a pound of BRV.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

I'll take 2 lbs of the Love Spell.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Elizabeth & Heather, thank you for the order!

Stacey, you got it.


----------



## In it for the Bucks!

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Can you put me down for one pound of each. I can't wait to smell them all. My daughter (5) is my biggest cridick (sp?) other than myself. She goes through all of my Eo/Fo's every friday(my soaping day) and lets me know which ones NOT to soap. Once I get these I won't be able to keep her out of my hair till I make them  Thank you Tamera I am very very gratefull


----------



## fattyaddie

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Ill take 3# of BRV and 1#love spell
Thanks
Jenene


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Cally & Jenene, Got it! Thank you....


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Anita.....No problem, just let me know if you'd like some. I still have your DB here. Did you tell me to hold or was I suposed to ship it? :crazy

Here's an update.... Love Spell 13 ordered far, need 22 more to make the minimum
BRV 21 orderd so far, need 13 more to make the minimum


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

I was going to wait for my other scents to come in. Once they do you can ship them all together. Thanks!


----------



## Dorit

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

I'd like to get 5# of BRV and 5# of Love Spell. Thnaks, Dorit


----------



## Guest

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Did you get my pound of each Tamera.... I sent it to you on another forum... If not I want to change that to 2 lbs of each... 
Thanks...


----------



## sadee10

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

I would like one pound of each, the Love Spell, and BRV. 
Thank you.


----------



## Blackberry Farm

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Hi Tamera,
Would you put me down for 2 Love Spell and 3 BRV?

Thanks so much!

Michele


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Barb.....I got the order and uped it for you to 2lbs each 

Mary Lou.....Your down for a lb of each, please PM me your address so I'll have it when it's time to ship. :welcome aboard

Michele...2 Love Spell & 3 BRV for you 

We're doing real good on this sale. Update..... Love Spell...27 ordered, need 8 more BRV...36 ordered, we made minimum so this one is for sure a go.


----------



## SherrieC

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Hi Tamera I don't know if it went through on fb or not? or the yahoo group? 
But I would like a lb of Love spell
Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Thank you Sherrie....I have you down for 1 lb of Love Spell


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Hi Tamera, Did you get my order for 1# of BRV? I also posted on another forum. Also, any news on Nautica? Thanks, Julie


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Hi Julie,
I have you done for 1 lb. I can get Nautica, just didn't know if anyone would be interested since it's rather pricy, $26.99lb with a 5lb minimum or 24.95lb if I order 25lbs. If there is a demand, I can do it though. I have sent in my signature mens scent and it is in the lab right now being reversed analyzed. I spoke to the manafacture yesterday and it is still at least 3-4 weeks out from being finished being analyzed and then they will send a sample for me to test. It is supposed to be an exact duplicate, a clone for all intents and purposes. It was quite costly but hopefully it will be well worth it for all of us.


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

I can't keep Nautica in stock....so if you do a presell, I will buy 5#. Thanks, Julie


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Julie,
I just checked the prices on Nautica. It has a low minimum of 5lbs but the price at 5lbs is $26.99lb There is a price break at 25lbs and is $24.99 lb. I know it's kind of expensive, is it something that even at this price you'd be interested in?


----------



## Angelknitter12

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Five of love spell please. I have been out if town and need to check to see if I have a bill for the last order. You are awesome.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: You asked for it, here it is....Love Spell & BRV presell*

Thanks Kami,
I got your PayPal  Your order is packed and ready to go but I'd like to send it out on Monday so it doesn't sit in a hot warehouse or truck over the weekend if that's OK with you. Really bad on the FO's


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats

Julie,
I just checked the prices on Nautica. It has a low minimum of 5lbs but the price at 5lbs is $26.99lb There is a price break at 25lbs and is $24.99 lb. I know it's kind of expensive, is it something that even at this price you'd be interested in? 

Yes, Tamera, I would be interested at this price.


----------



## NPgoats

Is there a way to get scent sample smells of all these FO's that ya' all keep talkin about 
Linda


----------



## Angelknitter12

You can send it whenever. I am so sorry that I didn't get it paid faster. I need to get in the habit of checking my PayPal.


----------



## 2Sticks

Everybody has been invoiced for this sell. If you have not received an invoice, PM me. I either missed you or messed up your email address and either way we need to get it fixed


----------



## Anita Martin

Tamera, did you get me down for one pound of love spell, and one of BRV? I was hoping to order more, but I can't this time, but still need a pound of each.


----------

